# Top Dog!!



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Do you think Charli knows we are keeping her and shes letting everyone know she's going to be top dog!!!!


















I would like to add they have a large bed & plenty of floor space ............they are not forced to huddle like the picture shows lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Do you think Charli knows we are keeping her and shes letting everyone know she's going to be top dog!!!!
> 
> View attachment 30181
> 
> ...


Great pictures, they have grown so quickly 

charli is gorgeous, bless those Red girls


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute,lol,


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awwwww how sweet !! how old r they ? can ihave one ? lol :blushing:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

My babies are now 5 1/2 weeks old and growing FAST!!!! They not little bundles any more and they know how to use their teeth

Wouldnt be without them though and im going to savour the next 4 weeks i have left with them


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub: awww! i rekon if i ended up breeding id keep them all!!! they look so cosey!!


----------

